# Funny animated GIFs



## Mr Cubism (May 7, 2010)




----------



## richardzhang (May 7, 2010)

IMO the first one is the best.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 7, 2010)

The second to last one was going to be my avatar, but it wouldn't move. =(


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 8, 2010)

I didn´t know that Beyonce has this kind of skills


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 8, 2010)

second last one the coolest imo  had it as my avatar for a while now


----------



## TheMachanga (May 8, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> second last one the coolest imo  had it as my avatar for a while now


NO! I wanted you're avatar. I have it on my computer but every time I try to set it as my avatar, it won't move.


----------



## SlapShot (May 9, 2010)

check this website. Lots of fun Gif's

http://senorgif.com/


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

Personally I like the Matrix one but that's probably just because I love those movies.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 28, 2016)

Found this thread, thought maybe we could share gifs like the meme thread?

When your timer stops...


https://imgflip.com/gif/1830ip


----------

